# Michigan Microskiff



## Jeef (Nov 20, 2016)

I am from Michigan, where microskiffs should rock in the Great Lakes but no one seems to use them. I am joining because I will be retiring in 22 months, and likely relocating in warmer climate where I will try to acquire a decent used microskiff. This forum has been amazingly informative in terms of learning skiff stuff.


----------



## cougmantx (May 25, 2016)

Jeef said:


> I am from Michigan, where microskiffs should rock in the Great Lakes but no one seems to use them. I am joining because I will be retiring in 22 months, and likely relocating in warmer climate where I will try to acquire a decent used microskiff. This forum has been amazingly informative in terms of learning skiff stuff.


Having lived in Sault St. Marie as a kid a micro skiff would last long with those huge ship traveling the great lakes.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome. But also as a former Michigander, a skiff is no match for those inland oceans.

Maybe Houghton lake.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome to the site!


----------

